# Honey buyer here!! *wave*!



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

What are you calling "organic" honey as opposed to non-organic?

BubbaBob


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

For BubbaBob he means 'legal definition' only!


----------



## kittyjive (Feb 6, 2005)

assuming the flowers are grown organically without the use of chemical fertilizers and/or spray pesticides.
i don't really know the science and art of bee keeping or how one can possibly know that a bee isn't going to one flower that has been sprayed or one that hasn't.maybe it can tell and only go to ones that haven't? i dunno! u tell me.maybe all honey is organic?
thanks for the help..
amy


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Bees will travel up to 2 miles to pull nectar, so there is no way to say if hiney came from organically grown plants.

With that said, what goes in a bee is not necessarily what comes out. I'd personally consider any pure honey "organic", though it's not if you apply "certified organic" standards. That's why I consider "certified organic" to be a bunch of hocus pocus designed to make people extra money.

BubbaBob


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Bees will travel up to 2 miles to pull nectar, so there is no way to say if hiney came from organically grown plants.

I lecture my bees every morning on only gathering organic nectar. I'm sure they all listen to me.  

Frankly, though, what people PUT into the hive is what concerns me.


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

"I lecture my bees every morning on only gathering organic nectar. I'm sure they all listen to me."
Perhaps we could develop a breathalizer to use when they come back to make sure they haven't been cheating.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

We could put one of those tracking chips on all of them and have a satellite spy on them...


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Organic honey is possible if your hives are the epicenter of 5 miles all around uninhabited or cultivated land no? 

I just know that getting your certification up here is near impossible. 

There is only one cert. organic honey producer in Manitoba. I count myself blessed that he's asked me to be his packer this fall.


Kittyjive: send me an email, or check out chefissac's post on this forum for unique specialty honeys.

[email protected]


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

I have my bees on wild life lands where ther is no agrculture or sprays,are these organic,And the mines here are reclamed to only cattle,should also rate the same.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

well, you still have to wonder if there are any chems in the ground water from upstream...exhaust from vehicles in the air bees breathe...offgassing from anything polyester you wear while manipulating your hives...fumes from a fume board or from the non-organic garlic on that hoagie you had for lunch...

As I said, in my opinion "certified organic" is a bunch of marketing hocus pocus folks got the government to sanction.

Besides, where is it written that "organic" is automatically good? Go to the jungle village of a south american tribe, beside the river they use to drink from. No chemicals within a thousand miles, and the water would qualify as "organic"...but if the tribe pees upstream from where they draw water I still don't wanna drink it.

BubbaBob


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm curious how oxalic would be considered "non-organic".

http://the-vegetable-site.com/oxalicacid.shtml


<<the substance oxalic acid, found naturally in many vegetables>>


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey MB; My girls and I have a formal breifing each and every morning and a de-breifing each nite, along w/charts and maps and diragrams, of each flower visited during the day, not to mention load carried both pollen and nectur, and you thought the branding was tough.


----------



## kittyjive (Feb 6, 2005)

awrite-'nuff organic teasing aside-thanks for the clarification!!shows how much i know!geesh!hehehe
anyhow, i will keep that in mind when purchasing some honey! anyone selling? that's really the bigger question..


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

If you want sourwood from the N GA mountains let me know...I should be able to start harvesting mid-May.

BubbaBob

PS...it organic and CLEAN...no one pees upstream from my bee's water source...LOL


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

I need to wqke up before typing...

Wildflower will be available around mid-May...sourwood not until fall.

Sheesh...I gotta remember to engage brain BEFORE opening my mouth (er...typing fingers)

BubbaBob


----------



## kittyjive (Feb 6, 2005)

sourwood?wow what's the flavor like on that one?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sourwood is a good description of it. It's got a real twang. It's definitely one of my favorite honey's.


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

Wouldn't mind a gallon of sourwood my self when ready.


----------



## kittyjive (Feb 6, 2005)

can i put in an early order for that sourwood stuff?anyone else making it?


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone wanting sourwood and willing to wait till late honey flow email me at [email protected]

BubbaBob


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Organic honey has to do with organic beekeeping; thid I learned from an organic certification company in Guatemala.
Not only the flowers and water sources that bees gather from, but the procedures and manipulations that are necessary to obtain the honey (and pollen and wax...)must be certified by a registered inspection authority. "Organic" is a very serious and complicated issue, with all kinds of regulations and guidelines.
My conclusion is that it is not worth it to engage in all the fuzz required. I urge you to read formal documents on organic production and then build your own opinions.


----------



## ZAINAL ABIDIN (Feb 15, 2021)

kittyjive said:


> Hi! I was reading posts about small honey farmers and quality honey from Guatemala. Perhaps I can be of some help. I have a store that I'd like to stock with honeys from all over the world. The standard kinds are okay-wildflower, clover, etc..but I'd like special ones-organic, solid, dark, white, etc etc...I can't seem to find a distributor, so I guess I have to contact individual sellers.
> 
> In essence: if you make honey and you want to sell it in the US, please contact me. Glass containers only-trying to stay away from plastic. Although, if there are honey-related products like straws, that might be ok.
> Thanks!
> [email protected]


Hi..I have livestock honey farm in Indonesia. My product is raw unfiltered honey. Our honey bees are from Apis Mellifera species. I could supply you 20 to 40 tons a month. You may contact me at Tel/WA +62 82173078666 or E-mail: [email protected]


----------

